# Anybody know?



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Where the 595 is made.Please don't tell me Taiwan.
I'm really thinking about buying one.I've heard that Look has their own factory in Tunisia which makes the carbon.then it's put together in France.
I can live with that.
What a beautiful bike.
Thanks


----------



## 24jg3520 (Nov 10, 2007)

*every frame except the 555*

are made in Tunisia. The 555 is made in Taiwan (different technology too - tube to tube vs. lugged). Stay around this forum and you'll learn a whole lot about LOOK and their great products. I sure did and still am and I haven't even bought my first LOOK yet. Going to soon though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

From what I understand, the bikes are made in Tunisia, which used to be a colony of France. They are then painted in France and assembled there. But that's really not important. Pinarello's are made in Asia. Colnago's are made outside of Italy. That's not to say they are of inferior quality, it's just cheaper to have the plant, there. Look stands behind their product like no other manufacture, lifetime warranty or not.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I know, I can't believe the Prince is not made in Italy.I saw one today at the bike shop.$8 grand for something made in China,no thanks.JMO
I checked out the 08 595 today,I really like it.They had a 08 6.9 Madone in the shop too.It didn't even compare to the 595.The LOOK just looks so much better made.The lugs,paint,tubes etc..I'm taking it for a test ride this weekend.I'm psyched.
My understanding is the 07 595 is the same exact bike ,except for paint.They have a nice sale on them at RA.I might get last years model.The all white is killer.
Thanks guys appreciate the info.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

If you go to test ride this weekend; don't forget your check book. If you ride it - you'll buy it! As with most LOOK products; it's that good.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Enjoy the ride and your future stead. The 595 is simply awesome and IMHO one of the most beautiful, if understated, CF bikes inn the market today.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had my 2007 595 for a little over a month now. I love it. I was nervous about giving up my Trek Madone, but there is NO comparison between these bikes. I just can't get enough riding on this bike. Smooth ride on the road, super acceleration, extremely stable on high speed downhill descents. I love this bike. The lugged design is unbeatable.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome,I'm happy for you.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Shaggybx said:


> Awesome,I'm happy for you.


You guys are getting me pumped.
This will be my first carbon bike,I've never rode one.
I've been riding my aluminum Cannondale for a few years now.I really enjoy riding more than ever .I'm in the best shape I've been in since high school.I quit racing motorcycles last year and focused on cycling.All the money I saved from racing is going to the bike.
I just turned 40, so this will be my Birthday present.

Ride safe everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Happy Birthday Shaggybx. You're really going to enjoy that birthday present, especially if you are coming of a Cannondale! You will be amazed! It really is that different and that good.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I got the bike today.It's awesome.
I'm out in Tucson on vacation.I checked out a bike shop out here,nice people.They gave me a nice deal.I got the 07 all white.I'll try to take some pics tomorrow.The biggest difference I noticed right away is how smooth it rides.
I rode it back from the shop for 6 miles,it was dark out.I can't wait for tomorrow.
I'm going to ship it home when I leave.
They didn't even have to cut the seatpost,it's perfect.


----------

